# My Story in a Blog Post



## Dee625 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi, Everyone!

I am new to the community and wanted to share my story in case it will help anyone else. I wrote a blog post for Medium about confronting my relationship with food, and how I've been dealing with IBS and food intolerances. I would love to read/hear other stories as well if you have them to share. Looking forward to chatting. Here is my article:

https://psiloveyou.xyz/confronting-my-dysfunctional-relationship-with-food-708aea6fa5b3?source=friends_link&sk=ffb2ad09940cb7119033d80864f5caf0


----------

